
Why I’m Done with Gatsby - palmdeezy
https://jaredpalmer.com/gatsby-vs-nextjs
======
Finnucane
So, Gatsby: not that great?

~~~
city41
Gatsby is a good idea with a questionable implementation. I totally agree with
the blog post. But I will say I've had lots of success with Gatsby and really
like what it pulls off if you are willing to work with it. I would be really
interested in a new project that learns from the mistakes Gatsby made and
pushes harder on the positives, it'd be a killer framework.

